# Crate size - 36"L or 42"L??



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Male or female Golden...?
36 is plenty big enough for an adult female golden and a 42 is plenty for an adult male.
(assuming they meet the standard)

IMHO a crate is not a playpen....it is not for standing up, it is for laying down...yes they need to have enough space to stand up and change position, get a drink etc......but when they are crated they are supposed to be laying down 99% of the time. Crates that are too large can encourage neurotic pacing and circling behaviors.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

IMHO? Sorry I'm new to this - what does this mean?
We have a female golden so I'm thinking maybe the 36L will be good


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

NO apology necessary......you'll be a professional poster in no time!

IMHO = in my humble opinion.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you can do fine with a 36". We have a 42" and a small male who uses it, and it's far, far larger than he needs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I like them to have a little more stretch out room, so I always use a 42" crate.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

The 36" crates are perfect for my girls (50#/20" and 60#/22"), but too small for my boy (80#/25+"). I will squeeze the old man into a 36" crate if needed in the car for short trips since the 42" crate is HUGE (even my boy looks lost in it-I wish there was an intermediate size!).


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I made the mistake of getting a 42" crate. It was HUGE!!! I did return it and got a 36 and it is perfect for Izzy. I have to agree with LibertyME in that they do not need it for anything but sleeping. They need to have room to turn around and sleep and that is it.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

We got the 36" one for Loka and Kathleen seemed to think it would be fine, since even Diesel (did you meet him? The big, fluffy, beautiful boy?) fit in the 36" x 30" one. And Mai-Tai seemed very comfortable in there. So here's hoping it works! In any case if she outgrows the 36" one, it probably wouldn't be too hard to sell it on Craigslist.

I have found that we do have to keep the divider pretty far back and give her a bit more room, as she's most comfortable laying froggy-legged. Just a little tip for anyone who's pup seems to like to lay that way too!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

We got the Midwest ICrate with the 2 doors. 42" x 28" x 30". It came with a divider so we just divided it in half when she was a puppy. Im glad we went with the bigger size because she likes to sleep all stretched out which she wouldn't have been able to do in the smaller crate.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would start with the 36". Worst case you can use it for the car (anything bigger won't fit in mine) and get a 42" down the road if you need it. FWIW, our boy actually prefers the smaller crate to our larger one. I think he likes the smaller spaces.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Our first puppy said:


> We got the 36" one for Loka and Kathleen seemed to think it would be fine, since even Diesel (did you meet him? The big, fluffy, beautiful boy?) fit in the 36" x 30" one. And Mai-Tai seemed very comfortable in there. So here's hoping it works! In any case if she outgrows the 36" one, it probably wouldn't be too hard to sell it on Craigslist.
> 
> I have found that we do have to keep the divider pretty far back and give her a bit more room, as she's most comfortable laying froggy-legged. Just a little tip for anyone who's pup seems to like to lay that way too!


Were you able to find a 36" that was 30" high? Tallest I could find was 27". I took back the 42" yesterday and just kept the 36". I also have a smaller one in the bedroom at night until she is house trained.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

We bought the 42" because everyone suggested that I would need that size. I remember when we got it home it was HUGE. It's actually in the corner in our living room and it works fine. She still only takes up half of it but she is only 7 months at the moment. I sometimes wish we had gone with the 36" but then I'll never know...


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

When you all speak of "crates" do you mean the wire ones or the plastic ones that have the single door at the front. Currently we use a plastic kennel with the door at the front for her "crate", but she is quickly getting to big for the current hand-me-down we have so we will be in the market for a new one. I was going to get on of the plastic travel ones cause they seem easier to carry around, but what do ya'll sugest?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I prefer the wire ones because *they* are easier to travel with (all the ones I have-7 of them-fold down to just a few inches thick). I like that they have better airflow. I like that if you think your dog prefers a "den" you can just put a sheet on it (you can't transform a hard sided crate into a more open crate, but you can make a wire crate more closed in). Wire crates tend to come with a lot more door options-front, side, 3 door, etc. I think those are the main reasons I like wire crates better, but I might think of more reasons.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We got both, a plastic 36 and we had a wire 42. The smaller one we put in the bedroom for night and the bigger one downstairs. He no longer uses the plastic 36 at night, just sleeps in the bed with us, but we do crate him in the larger one when we go out. He is one year and not that trustworthy. I agree that the wire one folds down easier but it is really heavy, so not moving it too often if I don't really have to.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jersey Girl said:


> Were you able to find a 36" that was 30" high? Tallest I could find was 27". I took back the 42" yesterday and just kept the 36". I also have a smaller one in the bedroom at night until she is house trained.



We went with the 27" one. I'm hoping that will work. :crossfing Kathleen said she thought it would probably be fine, given that her mom is so tiny.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

We use a 42 for ours (probably 60 lbs at 9 mos. now). He outgrew the 36 a while ago. He has just enough room to turn on his back and sprawl out which is how he likes to sleep. 

As for the headroom, I sort of disagree with the other poster. It really depends on how you're using the crate. If it's just for transport or sleeping at night, sure, they'll probably be sleeping. We use it anytime we leave him in the house (which is every workday). I watch him on the webcam and he mostly sleeps, but every now and again he's standing up playing with a toy or just looking around or waiting for the dog walker to show up. In those instances, I do feel he needs the headroom to be able to sit up without hitting his head.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback, we decided to return the 42" and keep the 36" for now. We also have a 30" for the bedroom at night until she is housetrained then she will not be crated at night.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 42 for Max and a 36 for Billy. Max would be too tight on the 36, I think.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

mfreib1 said:


> When you all speak of "crates" do you mean the wire ones or the plastic ones that have the single door at the front. Currently we use a plastic kennel with the door at the front for her "crate", but she is quickly getting to big for the current hand-me-down we have so we will be in the market for a new one. I was going to get on of the plastic travel ones cause they seem easier to carry around, but what do ya'll sugest?


We have "travel" crates that are the plastic ones. They are permanently in the back of the truck, inside the insulated camper shell. When we went herding that's where the dogs slept and we were in a tent.
For visiting on holidays and such we have the wire fold down crates. They're part of the holiday festivities without fear of them trampling my mother in law, who's 86 and wouldn't be able to handle a rambunctious golden puppy.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

I just looked at the webcam and saw this...reminded me about this thread so I thought I would post it for humor. 42" crate, he's 9 mos and just under 60 lbs I would suspect. He hasn't really grown a lot in height or length since he outgrew the 36" @ 5-6 mos.


----------



## jenniholly (Oct 5, 2014)

*Same Question from a novice*

My husband and I are getting a female Golden in about a month and are looking for a crate/carrier for her to ride in on short car trips. The dude at Pet Smart suggested a "PETMATE Navigator 19x12.7x11.5" but when I look at the height projections I've found online for female Goldens, it doesn't seem like this is going to be tall enough for her to even get in to for more than a month or two. Help, please and thank you!!!!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

RKA - love the cam picture 

I have a cam on my two girls as well, and it's always fun to see what position they're sleeping in. They can sleep so soundly in the most contorted positions LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

jenniholly said:


> My husband and I are getting a female Golden in about a month and are looking for a crate/carrier for her to ride in on short car trips. The dude at Pet Smart suggested a "PETMATE Navigator 19x12.7x11.5" but when I look at the height projections I've found online for female Goldens, it doesn't seem like this is going to be tall enough for her to even get in to for more than a month or two. Help, please and thank you!!!!


Are you looking for a crate to put in the back of an SUV, for travel through her entire life? If so, you'll probably want a 36". You're right - she'll outgrow a 19" in no time.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I just bought al new(a few second hand) wire crates for my dogs. The first time I have ever done that. They all got 36x25 and 27" tall crates. Even Jige the biggest dog I have fits just fine in his crate. I have a xl one I think is 42 or some thing like that and I can fit both Jige and Ashij in there and they have room to move around.


----------

